# Meet Ben - He is only 5 weeks old so cannot come to his new home yet



## Jeff15 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PJM (Jan 14, 2020)

Cute guy!  Lucky dude too


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi Ben! Nothing cuter then puppies.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 14, 2020)

Stop him! He stole my heart! 

Nice pic! He should be a lot of funny, I'm jealous.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ben is a Miniature Schnauzer.....


----------



## edsland (Jan 14, 2020)

Great name looking forward to more Ben photos


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 15, 2020)

One from our visit Tuesday


----------



## snowbear (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 15, 2020)

he is incredibly adorable.... what a baby..i bet you cannot wait to have him home!


----------



## primefactor123 (Jan 16, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Winona (Jan 18, 2020)

Very adorable!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 6, 2020)

Ben is home now at 9 weeks old.


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 6, 2020)

Welcome home Ben!!

He is a handsome boy, congrats!


----------



## edsland (Feb 7, 2020)

Congrats on the new family member


----------



## PJM (Feb 7, 2020)

Congratulations to Ben for finding a great new home!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 7, 2020)

He learning his way around and making himself at home, it will be good when we have the toilet training sorted.....


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 7, 2020)

Are you using a crate at night, and when you're not home with him?


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes, we have a crate, its Bens den......


----------



## CherylL (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome home Ben!  Oh my schnauzer!!


----------



## Flying Panda (Feb 8, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Ben is home now at 9 weeks old.



Very cute Jeff!   Keep the photos coming in the next few months. Watching him grow would be awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 8, 2020)

Trouble is he is cute and he knows he is....


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh lots of luck and happiness with adorable Ben


----------

